# Newbie



## catandsplat (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm Chris and live in New jersey. We have 3 cats and a rabbit called Pickles.
Cats are all mogs, Cassey is 12ish and a female ginger DSH, has mild thyroid issues. Our 2 kittens are Scooter (a girl at heart, fluffy and round faced), male DSH, white and orange (now more fawn) and is 15 months, weighs 8.5lbs. Dexter is his litter brother, very orange and white and weighs 12.5lbs. It's all one long muscular cat, honest LOL !! Very long tail and huge paws, very agile and alert.
All pets get along fine, aside from the usual paw waving, hissing and occasional chase.
Nice to be here and look forward to chatting with you cataholics......

Chris.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Chris and welcome! Sounds like you have your hands full!
I am fairly new here and everyone has been great!

I LOVE the name Dexter for an orange kit!


----------



## catandsplat (Feb 6, 2013)

That was my idea and the family assumed I meant Dexter from the cartoon when, in fact, I meant the serial killer series lol!!
but aving said that, MOOSEY is a great name, how on earth did that come to mind?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I would love to see photos, if possible, of that cat family!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm curious what are the symptoms of "mild thyroid symptoms"?


----------



## KittyKat718 (Jul 22, 2011)

Love the cat names!


----------



## catandsplat (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't really know. She had been diagnosed before I came on the scene. It was diagnosed by the vet and she was put on this Hills y/d thyroid health food, soft and dry. She has a sensitive stomach anyway but this wet stuff she threw up everytime, not good at all. The dry she didn't mind. But, if she has dry first thing, she throws up, so I give her a tiny amount of wet, wait half an hour to make sure she doesn't throw it up, then give her the rest. She also throws up if she wolfs it down. Apart from all that, she's a happier soul since we stopped giving her that stuff.
We give Natural Balance wet and dry to all 3 which is much healthier but I keep looking out for better alternatives to vary it a bit.


----------



## catandsplat (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's my mogs, I hope the upload worked, I'll look for more recent ones...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice... love the photo of the boys with their tails crossing.


----------



## catandsplat (Feb 6, 2013)

funny how that wasn't taken that long ago but they've really grown since then. I'll find some later ones which really show the difference.....


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

catandsplat said:


> That was my idea and the family assumed I meant Dexter from the cartoon when, in fact, I meant the serial killer series lol!!
> but aving said that, MOOSEY is a great name, how on earth did that come to mind?


Haha I had a Red Devil Cichlid named Dexter, originally after Poindexter and the cartoon Dexter because he was beaten up when we got him, but after he got bigger he started beating up (and possibly killing) the other fish, so Obviously that was the serial killer, Dexter. (Picture below, and he is the one that cleared all those rocks out from underneath his "fortress")

Moosey's real name is Mitzi, but before I even got her I called her Mitzi-Moo Kitty because she is a tuxedo. Then I started call her Moos, then Moose, now Moosey. She is one very big cat!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I love your cats, very beautiful! 

Mylita


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Your kitties are lovely! I love the pic of the two together. Very sweet. Dexter sounds a bit like my orange 15 month old kitty, Lincoln. He had huge paws from the day he was born and rapidly grew right into them. Nowadays he's weighing in at a muscular 17 pounds. He's got a huge ol' jungle pouch that cracks me up and he loves to have his belly rubbed. 

It's good to have you here!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

